
Real Time with Bill Maher: Julian Assange Interview [video] - jacquesm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-EJAIXdGp8
======
dcposch
I think Wikileaks is an important organization that's done a lot of good. I
just wish Julian was more grounded and pragmatic and less of a narcissist.

He's been pretty insufferable every time I've seen him speak.

\--

Radical transparency is a beautiful idea. It deserves a better advocate.
"Sunlight is the best disinfectant."

